# Names



## pinto24 (Jul 14, 2008)

What do you all plan naming your new giant hatchlings??

I'm thinking I'm going to name mine Bam-Bam. Anyone else care to share?


----------



## Filphfio (Jul 14, 2008)

Im thinkin about Ninjuh (Ninja) cause im probably going to be saying What up Ninjuh to him alot. I dunno though cause I dont know if i can say that all the time.


----------



## olympus (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm naming mine CUJO like that scary ass demon dog from the movie..


----------



## Magik (Jul 14, 2008)

Well my girlfriend sis has a Royale Python named Bam-Bam!!


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 14, 2008)

of course, here I am thinking I have an original name. Wait, you're in Ireland, the half way across the globe rule is totally in effect here. I should still be able to claim it as original, right?


----------



## jor71 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am going to name mine Ash.


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 14, 2008)

jor71 said:


> I am going to name mine Ash.



Ash from Evil Dead/Army of Darkness?


----------



## jor71 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep, I am bad Ash, you are good Ash....scary that someone figured that out so quickly


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jor71 Where abouts are you in south fl. Im in Orlando. Just wondering about other florida tegu owners!


----------



## jor71 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am on the border of Deerfield Beach and Boca. I go to Orlando a few times a year, usually to Universal and sometimes to Disney.


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 14, 2008)

jor71 said:


> Yep, I am bad Ash, you are good Ash....scary that someone figured that out so quickly



Ash is total money, that guy is a hero!!


----------



## jor71 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ash is the man and I am a huge fan of all the Evil Dead films. You could not replace a guy like Bruce Campbell with anyone.

I just wish he did not do those Old Spice commercials :lol:


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 14, 2008)

Have you seen his new name, "My name is Bruce" ?


----------



## jor71 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am going to see it once it is out. I read there will be a sequel called "My Name is Still Bruce". Have you ever seen Bubba Ho Tep? If not, it is a must see movie


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2008)

I give all my pets Roman names, usually after some of my favorite emperors, then I put a slash after their roman name and give them a normal name, pretty much all roman custom styles.


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 15, 2008)

jor71 said:


> I am going to see it once it is out. I read there will be a sequel called "My Name is Still Bruce". Have you ever seen Bubba Ho Tep? If not, it is a must see movie



Bubba Ho Tep is pretty funny to. I love when he goes off on a tantrum with the nurses. That guy can make anything funny


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nero said:


> I give all my pets Roman names, usually after some of my favorite emperors, then I put a slash after their roman name and give them a normal name, pretty much all roman custom styles.



Any ideas for this guy?


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2008)

I named my columbian Caesar because Ceasar was a true butt kicker!! then I slashed his name and threw in Francis.


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Army of Darkness you should name it Ash and put one of your names in with it. Bruce Cambell rules!!!!!


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm gonna call mine abaddon


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't ask me how or why but I recently watched an episode of The Walton's and Boon was an old bootlegger :-D Hence, Boon the tegu.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

I am naming mine after the Celtic Dieties MÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â³rrÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â­gan and CÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Âºchulainn. MÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â³rrÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â­gan being the female meaning "phantom queen" or "great queen" and CÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Âºchulainn meaning "Hound of Culann." I am going to call him Lainn for short. 

There is alot more to it then this but Wikipedia's info isn't half bad:

CÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Âºchulainn
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%BAchulainn">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%BAchulainn</a><!-- m -->

MÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â³rrÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â­gan
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morr%C3%ADgan">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morr%C3%ADgan</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2008)

Abaddon is good. Do you play dota?


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 15, 2008)

Dota? nope, 
warhammer 40k

Abaddon:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abaddon_the_Despoiler#Abaddon_the_Despoiler">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abaddon_th ... _Despoiler</a><!-- m -->
My girl grox:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Grox">http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Grox</a><!-- m -->
her name is groxy after i found out he was a she.

edit: umm whats dota?


----------



## Nero (Jul 16, 2008)

I never played war hammer before. Im a pretty hardcore gamer. Im getting bored of Warcraft 3 and WoW. Im just waiting for starcraft 2 to come out even though i been waiting for like 10 years!


----------



## hoosier (Jul 16, 2008)

im going to name my water monitor Chubbs(if you get the happy gilmore refrence) when i get it. i think that would work for a tegu aswell. lol


----------

